# Mastering Jujitsu...



## Zujitsuka (Jun 19, 2003)

...by Renzo Gracie and John Danaher.  I received this book as a Father's Day gift and I really, really like it.  It costs less than $20 bucks, and it is well laid out.  I am really impressed on the way Renzo and Danaher put this book together.  This is not your typcial BJJ/GJJ/MMA book.  Check it out.

Peace & health,


----------



## Disco (Jun 19, 2003)

Mr. Z, thanks for the heads up. First chance I get I'll have to review it.
:asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 20, 2003)

Ditto to the above kudos, but I think the thing I like best about it is the fact that it features no-gi grappling.  I've always felt that relying on the strength or even the presence of an attacker's clothing is a weakness in many other jujutsu books.  I've just given it a cursory glance, but it seems to be very street-applicable.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm working my way through it right now!


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 21, 2003)

The 2 1/2 pages on the "Basic Problem of Martial Arts Training" near the end of the book are right on the money!  The section on the importance of the clinch was the one that enlightened me the most.  Great book.


----------



## Fightfan00 (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought the section on Basic problems with matial arts training is right on the money also.From the chapters in the mastering jujitsu book that i've read the book is well written and gets down to the meat and potatoes of things.


----------

